# Glenmorangie Sampler



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I was herfing with my buddy Ivory Tower last night and he gave me an early Christmas present: a Glenmorangie Sampler box.










Inside are four mini's including: 
Glenmorangie 10 Year Old
Glenmorangie Port Wood Finish
Glenmorangie Burgundy Wood Finish
Glenmorangie Madeira Wood Finish.










For the herf we had some Black Maple Hill Single Barrel 18 year old Rye and some Elmer T. Lee Single Barrel Bourbon. Courtesy of Ivory Tower.

Cigars were no slouches either:

 Juan Lopez France Regional release also courtesy of Ivory Tower, a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 and a Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Corona. Turned out to be a great herf.

John, you are a generous BOTL [bump]. Looking forward to sharing more stogies and libation this holiday season.

Doc


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Pretty neat set up, Dr. S.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Doc .

What are we going to be pairing them with ??

Looks good, looks real good ! :dr


----------

